# Pigeon Type



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

Can someone tell me the types of homers, and how do you make/breed them? Because I was wondering what will make a red bar, silver bar, red check, etc.

Thanks a lot

-John-


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi John,

I can't answer your question but am moving this to the Genetics forum where there are a number of people who can! 

Terry


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Homers*

From your question I assume you mean how to breed specific colors/patterns when you refer to types of homers. Of course it all depends on what you have to start with. Or do you mean differnet breeds of homers?

You may want to pick up a basic books on pigeon genetics which will help with the basics and with the language (what may be silver bar, red bar to some are mealies to others). You can get get them from Foys or other pigeon supply places. Sometimesd its easier to apply suggestions that you may get rom this discussiongroup or others if you also refer to some written materials.

There's aalso a copuiple of links to genetic sites from my website.
Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha John,

Check out Frank Mosca's (bluecheck) site here.
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Or you can just talk to crazy people like me*

What exactly are you trying to find out? Do you just want to know how to make different colors or patterns or what?

Bill


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

k0n0ha-easy said:


> Can someone tell me the types of homers, and how do you make/breed them? Because I was wondering what will make a red bar, silver bar, red check, etc.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> -John-


A mealy bar and red check can breed you both A silver Raceing silver bar you need the color and or what is called red velvet in race birds. NOW it is so much easyer to get these colors then breed from them with blues and reds. Or most any base color. Then you get the colors plus the blues. BUT if you are just wanting the ashj red family of birds. Then get mealy bars and red checks If yoiu do not have these colors in your exsisting birds You will not get it from them. This seems to be what you are asking Color breed your race birds. Not strain/ family line.


----------

